# N (old)AD



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Got this at a yard sale today. Stopped by there yesterday and old tube amps came up. The lady said her dad's old practice amp was in a shed at the farm.....hadn't been used in more than 20 years or so. They brought it in for me today. Turns out that her dad was a guitar player in the Calgary area in the late 40's and early 50's. Maurice Lapensee was the name she told me. Also rode with the Ace Hy MC at the same time. Worked at Walt Healy Indian then.
The amp is tagged Electronic Enterprises Ltd., Montreal, Model MA1, CSA 13550. The plate says a 12SQ7, a 50L6 and a 35Z5 tubes. There's part of a paper label over the 12SQ7 saying 12A and it has a 12AX7 in it. Plugged it in, the tubes light and it sounds pretty good for a 60 year old amp. Not bad for $5.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Five bucks?

Nice.

Congrats!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

The lady said they were going to throw it out.....didn't think anyone would be interested. But, unfortunately for me, they're keeping his old guitar and his bike. As if I'd be interested in an Indian.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I think the stylized 'S' on the front is for Symphonic, a Canadian made amp out of Montreal. Same people who made Pine, IIRC.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Very cool.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> Plugged it in, the tubes light and it sounds pretty good for a 60 year old amp. Not bad for $5.


Not bad for a lot more than $5. Good score. I keep scouring the flea markets and garage sales, but alas, the internet has expanded the average person's knowledge of the value of these hidden treasures. It's getting much harder to find crazy deals like the one you made.

Nice little amp.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Not too sure about it being a Pine/Pepco amp. Their CSA # is 19952. Different CSA# on the Symphonic. One of the few things that comes up on Google is a post about a model MA 7.....on here. As far as finding these things, maybe I'm just lucky; maybe there's less people looking for them around here. Like Saturday we stopped off at a small yard sale looking for outdoor toys for the grand-daughters. On a table were stacks of various cables....at $1 ea. I got five 25' to 30' amp cables and 4 short pedal cables for $6. Just the right place at the right time sort of thing I guess.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I'd get it serviced and replace the speaker (keeping the old one hidden away) if I were you. I might even consider making a new baffle for a larger speaker, there seems to be plenty of room. Regardless, lucky find, congrats!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanks mrmatt but I prefer to keep things like this as original as possible. When I pulled it apart to check things, all I found was dust. Nothing dried, leaking or cracked. Aside from a loose lock nut on the off/on/tone pot and a loose rivet on the power transformer everything is good. And, the speaker is in good shape and sounds great to me. It's a nice little amp, loud enough when I want it to be.


----------

